# where is my bike?



## Jim Beam (Dec 22, 2003)

Pos rep for you if you can name this trail....


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

It appears you have stripped out the EXIF information out of the file. Where's the fun with that 


As for location, I would guess along the Columbia River Gorge in Washington State.


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 22, 2003)

heyyall said:


> It appears you have stripped out the EXIF information out of the file. Where's the fun with that


I wouldn't want to make it too easy for you 



heyyall said:


> As for location, I would guess along the Columbia River Gorge in Washington State.


Nope. The Columbia carries way more water than that.


----------



## likeaboss (Jan 1, 2012)

Somewhere along the Rio Grande in NM?


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

Amasa back?


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Idaho


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 22, 2003)

gotta name the trail...


----------



## dompedro3 (Jan 26, 2004)

"where I want to be" trail


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 22, 2003)

likeaboss said:


> Somewhere along the Rio Grande in NM?


looks like no one is interested in my trail. It's the Rift Vally Trail just west of Taos, and yes that is the Rio Grande Gorge.

Pos rep for likeaboss!


----------



## likeaboss (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks! I was there 22 years ago just before the gulf war. My GF and I were sitting in some hot springs down by the river chatting with a couple of guys who were getting ready to deploy. Alternating between the springs and the river watching the bald eagles soar over our heads. Very different perspective from the bottom.

Fun trip. Stayed in an uninsulated cabin in the hills above town. Froze every night in spite of the self medication

I guess it is my turn. I only have a few trail photos at work so this should be easy. I will also post +rep for first one to identify the *exact *trail.


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

Pastore Point Loop?


----------



## Jason.MT (May 30, 2012)

Oklahoma?


----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

likeaboss said:


> Thanks! I was there 22 years ago just before the gulf war. My GF and I were sitting in some hot springs down by the river chatting with a couple of guys who were getting ready to deploy. Alternating between the springs and the river watching the bald eagles soar over our heads. Very different perspective from the bottom.
> 
> Fun trip. Stayed in an uninsulated cabin in the hills above town. Froze every night in spite of the self medication
> 
> I guess it is my turn. I only have a few trail photos at work so this should be easy. I will also post +rep for first one to identify the *exact *trail.


Heaven's Bench, Kingdom Trails, E. Burke, VT.

I fell flat on my back doing a wheelie there.


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

Mr.Quint said:


> Heaven's Bench, Kingdom Trails, E. Burke, VT.
> 
> I fell flat on my back doing a wheelie there.


Hmmm.... I couldn't find that trail on my map. That's why my best guess was Pastore Point, but it was 6 years ago when I was there, so. At least I recognized it as the NEK!


----------



## fuelman22 (May 1, 2012)

I was about to guess rift valley trail! I was there this past June!


----------



## likeaboss (Jan 1, 2012)

Mr.Quint said:


> Heaven's Bench, Kingdom Trails, E. Burke, VT.
> 
> I fell flat on my back doing a wheelie there.


Mr Quint, you guessed correct. Your turn.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Klauer Trail or picuris trail in Orilla Verde Rec Area.


----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

likeaboss said:


> Mr Quint, you guessed correct. Your turn.


Cannot *wait* to get back up there. All of my recognizable pics are from the same place, so someone else will just have to take up the torch. Thanks!


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

I'll play!









I like this game.


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 22, 2003)

Frozenspokes said:


> I'll play!
> 
> I like this game.


Red Mesa?


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

Jim Beam said:


> Red Mesa?


No, here is another photo from the same trail.


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

Never been on the trail, but have had a sky rocket fight on the Rio Grande Gorge Bridge near Taos at 2 in the morning one Winter. Gets the thumbs up from me.


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

Colorado somehwere, no idea on the trail!


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

^Fruita? (I've never rode there but that's the picture in my head.)

Here's one...


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

bsieb said:


> ^Fruita? (I've never rode there but that's the picture in my head.)
> 
> Here's one...


I'm thinking Arizona somewhere.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

same place different season...


----------



## wookie (Jan 24, 2007)

Burro Pass?


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

another view...


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

^^Park City?


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

It leads to this...


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

bsieb said:


> It leads to this...


Milk Ranch near Gallup, NM. That is an awesome trail.to have in your back yard.


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

So did anyone guess where Frozenspokes bike was? Do we have to guess right in order to post the next one? 

Here's mine:

This:








Leads to this:








frog


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Frozenspokes said:


> Milk Ranch near Gallup, NM. That is an awesome trail.to have in your back yard.


It's not Milk Ranch Trail, but you are on the right mountain, the Zuni Mountains.


----------



## wookie (Jan 24, 2007)

1 cog frog said:


> So did anyone guess where Frozenspokes bike was? Do we have to guess right in order to post the next one?
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> ...


My back yard!


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

Too easy for you! Anyone know the name of the trail besides Wookie? This has become my favorite local trail. Can't wait for things to dry out up there.

Once your hand heals up we need to ride this trail, and you need to show me around Basin more!

frog


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

bsieb called Fruita on mine and that was close enough for me. It is from the 18 Road trail system.


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

1 cog frog said:


> Too easy for you! Anyone know the name of the trail besides Wookie? This has become my favorite local trail. Can't wait for things to dry out up there.
> 
> Once your hand heals up we need to ride this trail, and you need to show me around Basin more!
> 
> frog


That looks like the Sardine Peak trail?


----------



## JReade (Sep 25, 2009)

1 cog frog said:


> So did anyone guess where Frozenspokes bike was? Do we have to guess right in order to post the next one?
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> ...


Florida Keys?


----------



## cobi (Apr 29, 2008)

Frozenspokes said:


> I'll play!
> 
> View attachment 787163
> 
> ...


Joe's Ridge

Edit: Oops, old thread dredged up apparently.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I like this game also.
Pos rep to anyone who can call the trail name.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Seriously!
Anybody care to venture a guess. If you get it right I foresee a little green chicklet in your future.


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I like this game also.
> Pos rep to anyone who can name the trail name.


Bobcat Ridge?


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Colorado


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Gordon Shumway said:


> Bobcat Ridge?


Nope! 




Burt4x4 said:


> Colorado


In General possibly. 
Trail name please.


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Nope!
> 
> 
> In General possibly.
> Trail name please.


Backbone


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Gordon Shumway said:


> Backbone


Getting warmer but be more specific with name and location.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Seriously!
> Anybody care to venture a guess. If you get it right I foresee a little green chicklet in your future.


Perhaps here









according to this link

Socal Pics Thread - Page 9- Mtbr.com


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

Anybody know where DJ went? Here he was giving out clues that I didn't need. What I'm expecting is my green rep. Waiting, Waiting, Waiting.


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

^ Dang it! I just pulled that sign up on google to post when I got home then come back to the the thread and you won!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Well Heyyall got it right. I tried repping him but I've given him too much rep and I must give some rep around before repping him again. And Gordon was so close and right there so I tried repping him and got the same results. Maybe you two could rep each other and I'll owe both of you. 

BTW nice detective work gentleman. :thumbsup:


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

It was as simple as a right click in Chrome. I'll take an IOU on the rep. As you know, boredom has set in.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

heyyall said:


> It was as simple as a right click in Chrome. I'll take an IOU on the rep. As you know, boredom has set in.


Yes I'm a man of my word and the IOU will be there when you least expect it.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Yes I'm a man of my word and the IOU will be there when you least expect it.


How about this...you rep three regular sock puppets and we call it even.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Cedar Creek Spaghetti Bowl?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

NYrr496 said:


> Cedar Creek Spaghetti Bowl?


This ^^^^ deserves a double ??


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Did I get it??!?

Edit: I just went back and saw that someone got it... Darn.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

NYrr496 said:


> Did I get it??!?
> 
> Edit: I just went back and saw that someone got it... Darn.


So where is Cedar Creek Spaghetti Bowl ?


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I read the OP's profile and saw he was in New Mexico and then looked up trails there. I tried to find one that ran along a river and came up with Spaghetti Bowl.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

NYrr496 said:


> I read the OP's profile and saw he was in New Mexico and then looked up trails there. I tried to find one that ran along a river and came up with Spaghetti Bowl.


Oh I thought you were referring to the photo I posted. Never mind.


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

See what happens when you dig up old threads, DJ? You get people answering to nearly 2 year old posts, causing all kinds of confusion. 

Was it Cedar Creek Spaghetti Bowl?


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

^North Rim?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Gordon Shumway said:


> See what happens when you dig up old threads, DJ? You get people answering to nearly 2 year old posts, causing all kinds of confusion.
> 
> Was it Cedar Creek Spaghetti Bowl?


I wasn't the one who dug this thread up. I simply posted in it after it was dug up. In fact when I posted I didn't realize it was old. It doesn't matter I love this thread and I'm hooked. Keep em coming.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Geermi said:


> Close enough.


South Rim


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Where is my bike?


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Rainbow Rim*

Rainbow Rim?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Wherewolf said:


> Rainbow Rim?


Nope!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Don't be so enthusiastic people.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

On a bridge with a dog.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

NYrr496 said:


> On a bridge with a dog.


Close! :thumbsup:

Trail name or area and you've got a rep coming.


----------



## doismellbacon (Sep 20, 2007)

Zilker Park, ATX?


----------



## 26rider (Dec 3, 2013)

Steele Canyon


DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Where is my bike?


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

East Crossier or Devil's backbone?


----------



## justin_amador (Dec 2, 2009)

I like this thread. The bridge shot seems like it'll be difficult.

Here's another:









And I'm too lazy to strip out the location data, so if you feel like cheating, now's the chance.


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Close! :thumbsup:
> 
> Trail name or area and you've got a rep coming.


Cedar Creek near the spaghetti bowl?


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

justin_amador said:


> I like this thread. The bridge shot seems like it'll be difficult.
> 
> Here's another:
> 
> ...


Just Outstanding???


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Nope!
Nope!
Nope!
And
Nope!

Keep guessing I know some of you have ridden this trail. A green chicklet awaits for those with eyes wide open.


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

...


----------



## justin_amador (Dec 2, 2009)

trmn8er said:


> Just Outstanding???


Nope - further south.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

The Bridge shot...

Nope!

Keep em coming.


----------



## lex_luthor (Aug 12, 2014)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Nope!
> Nope!
> Nope!
> And
> ...


Dowdy?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

lex_luthor said:


> Dowdy?


Nope!


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

Looks exactly like the bridges on the bike path in Los alamos near the airport...
But, that's not front range Colorado, and my local cycling knowledge in the southwest is nil.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Chippertheripper said:


> Looks exactly like the bridges on the bike path in Los alamos near the airport...
> But, that's not front range Colorado, and my local cycling knowledge in the southwest is nil.


Hint: Somewhere in Southern California.


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

Lulz, that does me no good from sunny massachusetts. 
It's not the Santa Monica pier...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Chippertheripper said:


> Lulz, that does me no good from sunny massachusetts.
> It's not the Santa Monica pier...


:lol::lol::lol::lol: Nope!


----------



## SteveR161 (May 17, 2009)

Centinel Cone Travois trail bridge.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Nope!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

SteveR161 said:


> Centinel Cone Travois trail bridge.


Nope!


----------



## RumbleOn (Aug 11, 2011)

Crags Road bridge at Malibu Creek?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

RumbleOn said:


> Crags Road bridge at Malibu Creek?


Nope!

I'll repost the photo and the clue. 
Clue: Somewhere in Southern California.


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

The San Juan Trail?

Warren.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Wild Wassa said:


> The San Juan Trail?
> 
> Warren.


Nope!
That bikes been there but that's not it.


----------



## Yagi (Dec 24, 2013)

Poudre River Trail. Looks like my exact route to go and get beers at the Swing Station. Speaking of which... mmmm... beer.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Yagi said:


> Poudre River Trail. Looks like my exact route to go and get beers at the Swing Station. Speaking of which... mmmm... beer.


Nope!
Where is the Poudre River Trail? Up the Poudre Canyon in Colorado.

The photo is taken in Southern California "somewhere"


----------



## Yagi (Dec 24, 2013)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Nope!
> Where is the Poudre River Trail? Up the Poudre Canyon in Colorado.
> 
> The photo is taken in Southern California "somewhere"


The Poudre River Trail is one of the trails that meanders though Fort Collins and follows the, um, Poudre River. Big 'ol walkin' trail, it is. Seriously, though, that looks uncannily like the bridge on it near Laporte. Maybe it's just me.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Yagi said:


> The Poudre River Trail is one of the trails that meanders though Fort Collins and follows the, um, Poudre River. Big 'ol walkin' atrail, it is. Seriously, though, that looks uncannily like the bridge on it near Laporte. Maybe it's just me.


Familiar with the trail via driving up the canyon. Although I've never ridden that trail. And now that we're talking about it isn't it just a smooth famiky type of trail. Not really worth the trip from Loveland is it.


----------



## Yagi (Dec 24, 2013)

Effin' A, no it ain't worth the drive up from Loveland with a name like DIRTJUNKIE. Unless you're cruisin' in a wheelchair or riding drunk. Then, it can be great fun/devastation - I've been on both sides of that coin... minus the wheelchair. There is some singletrack that branches off of it at points, and I've had fun on it with my LHT, but no, not worth the time otherwise. I take it you live in Loveland, I mean, just to derail this thread a little further?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Yagi said:


> Effin' A, no it ain't worth the drive up from Loveland with a name like DIRTJUNKIE. Unless you're cruisin' in a wheelchair or riding drunk. Then, it can be great fun/devastation - I've been on both sides of that coin... minus the wheelchair. There is some singletrack that branches off of it at points, and I've had fun on it with my LHT, but no, not worth the time otherwise. I take it you live in Loveland, I mean, just to derail this thread a little further?


Nice response I guess I'll take that as it may be worth the drive. As far as detailing the thread that wasn't my intention.


----------



## Yagi (Dec 24, 2013)

That's ok, dude. You're like, so, close to 20,000 posts it's probably cool if you just do whatever you want! But, seriously, I think I have to start a new thread.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Yagi said:


> That's ok, dude. You're like, so, close to 20,000 posts it's probably cool if you just do whatever you want! But, seriously, I think I have to start a new thread.


Sock puppet boy with attitude. Little Bitey


----------



## Yagi (Dec 24, 2013)

It hurts so good. But it's too bad you can't convey emotion though nonsense text. Wasn't trying to be as douchey as I sound in this word vomit.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Yagi said:


> It hurts so good. But it's too bad you can't convey emotion though nonsense text. Wasn't trying to be as douchey as I sound in this word vomit.


This thread was going good and on topic until a simple question to you was asked inquiring about a trail. And you went off with a jack ass response like I'm not worthy.


----------



## Yagi (Dec 24, 2013)

You're right, dude. Sorry. Moving on.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Alright now that that's over with let's get this thread back on track. For the fifteenth time  where's my bike?

Hint: Somewhere in Southern California.


----------



## Psycho1 (Aug 26, 2014)

Bottom of hodges trail at the bridge crossing, right before the hill/fire trail


----------



## coot271 (Sep 15, 2010)

On the bridge that crosses over the last river flowing on the moon. Hehehe. Dunno anything west of Ol' Miss.,,,,,,but I'm working on it!!!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Psycho1 said:


> Bottom of hodges trail at the bridge crossing, right before the hill/fire trail


Bingo!
Finally :yawn:


----------



## bankerboy (Oct 17, 2006)

S.L.H. to be exact. Below the rec center on the trail that leads into RB just before Chelsea's light. 

Geeze and with a name like that and all of those posts...... 

YOU BASTARD!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

bankerboy said:


> S.L.H. to be exact. Below the rec center on the trail that leads into RB just before Chelsea's light.
> 
> Geeze and with a name like that and all of those posts......
> 
> YOU BASTARD!!!!:thumbsup:


Yes and that's what sucks about that photo is just a hundred feet or so beyond was where Chelsea lost her life. That photo was taken just prior to that tragedy.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Another one.
Where is my bike?


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

^Devil's Backbone?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

bsieb said:


> ^Devil's Backbone?


Winner winner winner...

Although you didn't specify which one. There are a couple of them you know. 

Alright green rep for you.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

^I'm more of a generalista. 

Let's try this one...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Below Bobcat Ridge..


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

No, but it is below a ridge named after an animal.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

bsieb said:


> No, but it is below a ridge named after an animal.


Coyote Ridge


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Sorry...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

bsieb said:


> Sorry...


mmmmmmmm


----------



## tylerw (Dec 7, 2009)

older pic but guess where


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

bsieb said:


> Sorry...


Well?
Another hint please.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

This northwestern New Mexico trail was recently cleared of FIP slash. :thumbsup:


----------



## cherrycen (Nov 6, 2014)

make a good travel. good trail, I ever ride bike across snow mountain


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

bsieb said:


> This northwestern New Mexico trail was recently cleared of FIP slash. :thumbsup:


George Forman Grill Trail


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Come on the mystery is killing me.


----------



## Sanchez (May 15, 2006)

bsieb said:


> ^I'm more of a generalista.
> 
> Let's try this one...


Kahuna Rock south of Gallup


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Sanchez said:


> Kahuna Rock south of Gallup


Winner!

Rep given... good job Sanchez.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Kahuna Rock just a bit south of Gallup.


----------

